# Blue Flamingo Cypress Mulch?



## CuriousTegu760 (Sep 12, 2009)

I bought some blue flamingo cypress mulch but this time it looks different than the last time i bought it. I found some bark chips in it, does anyone know if they change their blend or anything?


----------

